# Our other pets <3



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

After i introduced myself, i'd want to introduce our other pets too.
Brace yourself.... it's going to be a big story if you're planning to read it all ;D

First up is Mouse, our 5 years old cross between a Birman and a Persian. He has been mistreated by his former owner and when he arrived here, he would completely crawl up in a small corner if you wanted to approach him. Besides that he had a very filthy and felted fur, which was awful to look at. We cutted the most tangles away, and the first 6 months we had to be very patience with handling him. After the 6 months he started to trust us and a month after that he trusted me enough to ask someone to completely shave his fur. We've been shaving for like an hour and a half, and he didn't even give us one sound! he ignored me for days afterwards, but it was all worth it! He is now a beautiful, attentionseeking and confident kitty who absolutely adores being around us. With visitors he still is a bit agitated, but he's going forwards in very large steps now  If you know the fur of a Birman or Persian, you'll se his fur isn't quite what is should be, but after two years of searhing for answers, we can say it's better than ever 









Than we have Cat, he is a cross between a streetkitty and a Turkish Angora. His mom was a Turksh Angora with pedigree which escaped and got back pregnant. Cat has 7 little brothers and sisthers and his mom didn't want him to be around when he was only 7,5 weeks old. So we got him way too early at 8 weeks. However he had no boundries whatsoever and was very hyperactive. The complete opposite of Mouse and we were a bit afraid that they wouldn't get along, since we got Cat a weekbefore getting Mouse. They avoided eachother for 6 months and got closer after that. Cat really helped Mouse out in trusting people, and on the other side Mouse teached Cat to be a bit more relaxed (haha). Cat is 2 years old now.









And since thursday we have a streetkitty in severe condition. The whole neighbourhood wanted to catch him, since he's been wandering around a few weeks in the nearby park with his little brother. His brother doesn't live anymore, so this little guy decided to wander around in public streets. He has URI, worms and weighs only 2.4 pounds. He already is 5 months old according to our vet, so he has severe underweight. On friday my fiancé got him to the vet. So he got a vaccination against the URI and a pill for the worms. Saturday i've been washing him and on monday we sprayed him against fleas. On 2 september he has to go back to the vet again for the same thing 'round. We named him Felix, because he looks very alike! After the second visit we have to wait 3 weeks before his final vaccination and he gets nurtured att the same time. He has a very strong attitude, so he's going to be alright. But we sure have a very long road ahead, since he trusts nobody. Same situation as Mouse but worse.... 









Than we have our Giant day gecko named The Hulk, because he is green, lol. Hulk is born on March 1st this year and is from a breeder in Belgium. He has a terrarium of 23.6 inch wide, 23.6 inch deep and 70.9 inch high, without the lower cabinet and canopy. Total height is 94.5 inch. Since two weeks we know for sure that Hulk is a male, so we are searching for a female to mate him with 

















This is our 78.8 inch aquarium with Discusfish, cardinals and some other smaller fish, snails and shrimps. I guess it speaks for itsel, right? 









And last but not least, our African Pygmy hedgehog Bella. She is 5 years old and is a Odd-Eyed dark grey reversed pinto. As you can guess, she too is a rescued pet... She lived with her sisther in a 40 inch aquarium without climate controle. Only one little house, a waterbowl and feeding dish with cheap catfood  Bella is absolutely adorable though and totally not shy. After we got her, 3 years ago, we got a few other rescue-hedgies. But they all died from their conditions  Dutch hedgies are mostly bred for money instead of improving the breed, so many hedgies die at 4 years of age or even earlier due to bad housing conditions and maintenance. In about 12 weeks, i am getting a hegie from the first serious hedgie breeder in The Netherlands. She is planning on improving the breed and working with pedigrees. I am going to work with her on that and therefor i possibly buy a hedgie or two at foreign breeders, to make sure we get good "quality" hedgies 









this is it for now. I will introduce our mice later


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I Have lots of animals to XD but yours are so adorable <3


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That is a very nice terrarium. Did you make it yourself or buy it somewhere?


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

We made it ourselves. Or well, my fiancé did  
Normally i would do it myself, but the gecko is his pet, so he could do it by himself, haha.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha! It looks very nice. I'd eventually like to do a custom corner cage for my rats and possibly a terrarium like that for my ball python. My other reptiles are desert lizards, so they wouldn't make use of anything fancy like that lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Btw, your first kitty looks like my Sebastian. He was an orange maine ****, but similar squishy face and beautiful long fur. I saved him from likely being poisoned when he was a kitten as his mother was a stray and that's typically what people would do to strays in that town -_-


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Your pictures are amazing! I love seeing other pets. Your set ups are so nice!


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

kksrats, oh i'd love to see those custom housings when you build them! I absolutely love costum made things, and almost everything for our pets are diy projects, haha.
and indeed with the desert lizards... i don't think they'll ever learn to not destroy everything you make yourself, haha. We've had them for years (when i lived home with my parents). But a costum made wooden terrarium should do fine though 

Oh, ball pythons are so cool! I would like to have snakes, but my fiancé is afraid that they would escape and wander around. And since we have mice and other anials that are likely to end as snake-food.. Probably wouldn't be the best option for us to keep them as pets, haha! But i cared for a few red rat snakes and green tree pythons at my old internship. They are wonderfull to have! My fiancé can't deal with spiders too, unfortunately 

Too bad about the cats too! Around here it's every year the same story... every year there are a few kittens wandering around. Probably dumped by someone, but noone knows who it could be.. My neighbour has a kitten from last year, and Felix his little black brother should wander around somewhere still. But nobody has seen him since we have Felix in home.. I really hope someone took him home too, but i guess its moe likely to be killed or poisened or something  I hate people for doing it, but i can get into their opinions on strays. Shelters wouldn't take them in anymore, or they will euthanise them around here... 

Over here it's the law that whenever you find a cat, you have to registrer them on a website. That website tracks possible owners and if owners don't respond within 100 days, the caretaking people are registered to be the new owners by law... So we've registered Felix and if noone responds, we'll be his legal owners in about 90  I hope noone comes to us though. But if they will, they have to pay all medical bills first. That would be somewhere around a 250 pounds i guess. Including 2 vaccinations against URI, 2 pills against his worms, 4 vaccinations for our own cats and a nutering operation. Food, meat, water and other stuff not included  When the legal owner doesn't want to pay those bills, we have the right to say no and keep him. Since Felix isn't chipped nor registered in some kind of organisation, the only thing they could do, is charge us for the fact that we wouldn't want to give him back. But they'll have to proof that Felix was their cat (with pictures or any kind of ID) and that Felix will be cared for. But since Felix has URI and worms and was in severe condition when we took him in, that chance would be pretty small. So we're safe to say he's our forever on this one 


gotchea, thanks! I like to have our pets i huge housings. As long as they're happy, i am too.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

Long time no see, but i've been a little busy 

Next sunday i'll pick up our new little hedgie-boy! Link is an dark grey pinto guy, born on august 24th. He will be our first breeding boy in our hedgery and his mating girl will arrive in december  

Also... october 13th we will be picking up our first ratties!!!!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

With a cute photo of our new hedgieboy 
Link is the one on the background, a little unscharp though 
I will post new photo's sunday!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

How cute! I love hedgehogs! We have 2 cats and 5 rats.


----------

